# Pioneer sub Any good??



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Is this sub any good? Its 125 over at ikesound.com Here is the link
I am planning to put this in my sentra for the time being. I am switching to a new car in December. What do you guys think of this sub?? Amp will be purchased after the sub so I know exactly what I need and I think I want to port the box


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry. I can't seem to get the link to work. But its a Pioneer TS-W3004SPL.
1000watts RMS. http://www.ikesound.com/product-product_id/3107. Maybe some one on here has heard it??


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

i had a chancxe to hear it in a ported enclosure and it was just stupidly loud. A little lacking in the sq area, but it can get freakin ear bleedingly loud in the right box. I heard it before i saw it, and it surprised the hell out of me that it was a pioneer


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it's a spl sub, they get loud and sound like crap


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

to answer your question, no, they do suck. like everyone else has said, they're just loud and sound like crap.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

www.reaudio.com


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Biscuit said:


> www.reaudio.com


Yeah I know. I just wanted some thing cheap for right now. I might just get a 12" or 15" SE or SX again. the last one was stolen. The SE are around $185 correct?? I might add one more when I get my car. Thanks for the input


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

elemental designs has some good woofers for a good price.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Biscuit said:


> www.reaudio.com


I agree. I had an HC for about 2 years and that thing kicks ass. I have an Adire Audio Brahma mark 1 that needs a rebuild. I used it for one week running test tones. First $50 bucks who comes and picks it up is yours.


----------

